

NSA controlling Youtube... Comments? - DeerSpotter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr-FYUK3aIo

======
z1mm32m4n
At first I thought: JavaScript console. I went to the site to see if it was
something feasible to tinker with, but I didn't even need to change anything.
Search "NSA" and try it yourself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhQf6LyBSy8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhQf6LyBSy8)

~~~
DeerSpotter
yeh it pissed me off, they have some sort of algorithm for this.

------
SomeoneWeird
I seriously hope this is a joke.

~~~
DeerSpotter
it's not, this is real.

------
DeerSpotter
Anybody?

